# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Fungi Identification Field Guide available

## Ingrid 51

Greetings all. Some time back I responded to queries about resources to identify fungi in the NZ wild and mentioned my wifes website index.html. Shirley has now published a field guide that will be on sale next week. The plastic covered, spiral bound A5 resource contains over 600 coloured images with brief notes for each specimen, to help with field identification. Email enquires should be made to shirley@kaimaibush.co.nz. In the interim, check out her fb page (Shirley Kerr) and see samples of what is in the publication. Price will be $65 incuding postage within NZ.

----------

